# Dandruff / Skin flakes



## andrewasbury (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello there,

Our 9 year old Golden, Wilson, has recently developed significant dandruff with dark flakes of skin in his coat. He's regularly professionally groomed, we've tried adding olive oil to his food and he takes green-lipped mussel extract tablets for his joints. 

Has anybody else any experience of this?

Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Look up Ichthyosis.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to you and Wilson...have you taken him to the vet? I hope you find out what's ailing your guy....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Before you spend a ton of $$ on diagnostics order up the DNA test on ICT- www.pawprintgenetics.com has the test for $80 and there is a 25% discount code available right on the site. So for $60 you can know whether it is something fixable or not... if he is affected for ICT just get used to it.


----------

